# Bagged Eos on Nues



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

http://www.airsociety.net/2011/05/leveled-eos/

Bagged Eos on 19" Rotiform Nue's... Sick!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Now that's doing it right. :beer::beer:


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

Im in love....I ahve been going back and forth about putting my eos on bags, after seeing this, not sure what I am waiting for. Nicely done.


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

That EOS belongs to Drew Dorbritz. Its been posted on here before. Here is so more of his work; http://www.dorbritzdesigns.com/


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm too old to do that without looking goofy, but that is a piece of art. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

PSU said:


> Now that's doing it right. :beer::beer:


 sure is


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)

Pretty much a work of art!

Awesome Eos! Now i can't wait to do my bag setup


----------

